# Electrical problems-HELP!



## Omocron (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello
I have a 1986 300zx 5 spd non turbo.runs great but for the past year I have had numorous electrical problems... 
1st the digital a/c controls went dead and the fan is constantly on-unless I hit a big bump and then the controls work for a short time
2nd the digital dash flickers sometimes and the fuel gauge works when it wants too
3rd the radio is dead

Now some drunk guy at a bar told me they are notorious for ground problems.Do I go about cleaning all the grounds in the car or is there a kit of some sort... or am i even on the right track
thanks
omocron


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

it honestly sounds like either you have a bunch of stuff loose or you have really bad connections. unless someone has pulled the car apart then Im going to go with the latter. check for corrosion-, check you grounds , go through and clean everything- When I first got my Z I went and made new grounds to the frame for all kinds of stuff- I have no problems whatsoever. I dont have a digital dash though either- Im not to familiar with them- I know some other people on the forum have them and will be better suited to answer your question. The fan thing sounds like a bad switch-or somehow it is making contact internally- who knows.


----------



## Omocron (Aug 17, 2004)

*electronic problems*



0341TODD said:


> it honestly sounds like either you have a bunch of stuff loose or you have really bad connections. unless someone has pulled the car apart then Im going to go with the latter. check for corrosion-, check you grounds , go through and clean everything- When I first got my Z I went and made new grounds to the frame for all kinds of stuff- I have no problems whatsoever. I dont have a digital dash though either- Im not to familiar with them- I know some other people on the forum have them and will be better suited to answer your question. The fan thing sounds like a bad switch-or somehow it is making contact internally- who knows.


Thanks for your input I need all i can get.The a/c controls are all push button electronics and was the 1st to go out. The a/c display is dead and the fan is stuck on. The little manual defrost button on the top still works to allow the defroster to function.Its like Nissan planed on the electronic controls to fail - lol.I'm wondering if there is a master grounding area some where.. The car is so tighly built its hard to see where anything goes.a couple times it has started working after a hard bump


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

This is typical of the digital dash cars.  This may help. http://z31.com/repairs/dash.shtml 

And the climate control may still be working , the little light bulbs inside maybe burnt out. This happened on mine. But I replaced all the light bulbs with LEDs and it works fine.


----------



## Omocron (Aug 17, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> This is typical of the digital dash cars.  This may help. http://z31.com/repairs/dash.shtml
> 
> And the climate control may still be working , the little light bulbs inside maybe burnt out. This happened on mine. But I replaced all the light bulbs with LEDs and it works fine.


Thanks for the website.When the climate controls fail nothing works...display is dead no buttons function. once in a blue moon hit a bump and it comes to life


----------

